# Can't burn Acer system back-up to DVD's



## ttomm46

OK ,it will keep asking for a blank DVD R....over and over..if I try and use acer system back up..if i try and format it takes awhile and says Windows unable to complete format,,

I can format a cd-rw but they don't have the capacity for the Acer system back up..using win 7 64 bit,,


----------



## ttomm46

ttomm46 said:


> OK ,it will keep asking for a blank DVD R....over and over..if I try and use acer system back up..if i try and format it takes awhile and says Windows unable to complete format,,
> 
> I can format a cd-rw but they don't have the capacity for the Acer system back up..using win 7 64 bit,,



So i was trying today..The burning to cd rw works but not dvd.-R..plays dvd's though


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I have a drive that would not play or recognize -R but would a +R.
It finally quit recognizing any DVD so I replaced it.
It still works with CD's just fine.
Firmware updates didn't help.


----------



## ttomm46

I just called tech support in India and he said it only writes to CD-rw..and just plays DVD's..So much for acer recovery management writing to a DVD...Don't know why it's even installed


----------



## ttomm46

Well..here we go again....Indian tech support(PHONE VERSION) says i can only write to CD rw but not DVD..hers the specs please help cause i'm totally baffled now because I emailed and got a totally different response"
"Tom, you can create recovery media on a CD/ DVD, if you opt to burn recovery media on a CD media then it may require 7-10 CD's however, iIf you use DVD then it only require 3-4 DVD's.

I would suggest to use a different branded DVD+R or DVD-R to burn recovery media."



Phone says only CD rw...You guys think I'm not confused?





"
Standard Memory	4 GB
Maximum Memory	16 GB
Memory Technology	DDR3 SDRAM
Memory Standard	DDR3-1333/PC3-10600
Number of Total Memory Slots	4
Memory Card Reader	Yes
Storage

Number of Hard Drives	1
Total Hard Drive Capacity	500 GB
Hard Drive Interface	Serial ATA/300
Hard Drive RPM	7200
Optical Drive Type	DVD-Writer
Optical Media Supported	DVD-RAM/±R/±RW


----------



## MyCattMaxx

What model computer and do you know the model number of the CD/DVD drive?


----------



## ttomm46

MyCattMaxx said:


> What model computer and do you know the model number of the CD/DVD drive?



Model Computer Acer: M3470G

CD/DVD drive is: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH70N SCSI CdR DVD/CD

Tom

this part confuses me because it sounds like i can copy to anything"
"Optical Drive Type	DVD-Writer
Optical Media Supported	DVD-RAM/±R/±RW"
Last edited


----------



## johnb35

Look on the front plate of the drive, it usually tells you what it will do.  If it says dvd/cdrw then it only burns cd's.  If it says dvdrw then it burns both.

Plus, if this was bought in the last few years all drives will burn dvd's and cd's.


----------



## ttomm46

johnb35 said:


> Look on the front plate of the drive, it usually tells you what it will do.  If it says dvd/cdrw then it only burns cd's.  If it says dvdrw then it burns both.
> 
> Plus, if this was bought in the last few years all drives will burn dvd's and cd's.



rw
dvd-r dl         dvd multi recorder       compact disk re writeable

just like that across the front


----------



## MyCattMaxx

That is a DVD burner. Have you tried a different brand of blank media?
I looked up the model.


----------



## ttomm46

MyCattMaxx said:


> That is a DVD burner. Have you tried a different brand of blank media?
> I looked up the model.


sao far i bought Memorex DVD-R   16X 4.7 GB...some brands don't work..I hope its not the write but it writes to CD rw fine


----------



## johnb35

There are 2 lasers in each drive, one writes to cd's and the other one writes to dvd's.  It's possible the one that writes to dvd's has went out.  If this is a destkop pc then its really easy to buy a new drive and swap it out.


----------



## cabinfever1977

also maybe you could use a usb thumbdrive


----------



## ttomm46

johnb35 said:


> There are 2 lasers in each drive, one writes to cd's and the other one writes to dvd's.  It's possible the one that writes to dvd's has went out.  If this is a destkop pc then its really easy to buy a new drive and swap it out.



something tells me the drive is ok and it must be the DVD brand...
I swapped the computer out at walmart..same thing..I doubt the both had bad drives


----------



## ttomm46

What really frost me is the fact i was told to send them the computer..i feel guilty for swapping it out at Walmart last night...ACER support is terrible


----------



## ttomm46

Well I itried the nero express that comes with the computer and was actually able to put files on the dvd after a couple of tries......some tech at staples said ditch the memorex on go for sony?


----------

